

IPv4 address exhaustion (Wikipedia) - stesch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_address_exhaustion

======
bryanh
Hard to imagine they estimate about a year's worth left until exhaustion. And
IPv6 isn't remotely close to being fully adopted.

Is it safe to assume that IPv4 would continue to be used even after
exhaustion, but we would need to start using IPv6 for any further growth? Is
there any inherent problems with a system with mixed addresses?

~~~
Daniel_Newby
Popular centralized services (name servers, certain web servers) will want to
stick with IPv4 for a long time. They need to support customers who cannot or
will not upgrade their clients.

Edge services (ISP customers, file sharing) can easily move to IPv6 as soon as
their ISPs come to their senses.

------
Daniel_Newby
Currently, TLS/SSL consumes an IP address for every secure web site. Does
anybody think we will see virtual hosting of HTTPS using the UPGRADE method?
Or will IPv6 win out before this becomes necessary?

